# Feeling hot?



## joben (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi 


I have had two blastocysts put back (Thursday) with natural cycle. Last 2 days I have felt so hot/flushed is this normal? 


Jo


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you on any progesterone support (Cyclogets or Crinone)? This is a side effect of both these medications
xx


----------



## joben (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes but I have had it before and the symptoms only started two days ago. It is horrible


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have used both in the past (several times) and only got hot flushes on this last cycle with Crinone on about day 7 post transfer (didn't get on 1st cycle with Crinone). I am assuming it is the meds but if you vomit or feel worse you need to contact clinic / a doctor
x


----------



## sunni1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Joben

Im 7dp2dt - im taking cyclogest & have been denched in sweat the past 2 nights. In fact Monday night I woke up at 4am with severe cramps, sweats, nausea - im amazed ive not bled yet.
s
x


----------



## joben (Mar 17, 2010)

Cheers for replying. Yesterday I  had a dodgy tummy, sure it is the progesterone. Last night had painful/sore ovaries.    I can't cope with all this waiting. Just wish I could know now. To scared to test. I am not bloated. Sore boobs but that is the durgs. Do not feel hormonal, just hot which seems to have settled now. Oh well can't change anything . Fingers crossed   

Jo


----------



## joben (Mar 17, 2010)

BFP XXX


----------

